# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف از دامپزشکی

## mohammad12345

سلام دوستان. من دانشجوی ترم 6 دامپزشکی آزاد هستم. میخوام امسال دوباره کنکور بدم و پزشکی قبول بشم. قبلا هم یه سال پیت کنکور بودم و ورودی بهمن هم هستم.یعنی تا همینجا 1/5 سال عقبم. 22 سالمه و وقتی بخوام وارد پزشکی بشم اگه قبول شم میشه 23 سالم.یعنی اگه واحدام تطبیق نخوره 5 سال عقبم از زندگی انگار هیچکار نکردم نه مدرکی دارم نه کاری بلدم نه درسی خوندم.هیچی عملا.راستش این خیلی عذابم میده. کسی که  5 یا 6 سال ازم کوچکتره با من وارد دانشگاه میشه.اون از عمرش درست استفاوه گرده و 5 سال جلوتر از منه.ولی من چی.نمیدونم چیکاز کنم. از طرفی میخوام مهاجرت کنم و وقتی این رشته تموم بشه تقریبا 30 سالمه که عمومیشو گرفتم واسه تخصص که بیشتر هم هست. تا حدود 30 سالگی باید وبال گردن خانواده باشم و ازشون پول بگیرم. هر کاری هم بکنم بقیه 5 سال جلوترن.لطفا کمکم کنید دوستان. دارم دیوانه میشم.انگیزم واسه زندگیو دارم از دست میدم.دیگران حتی تو کار خیر هم 5 سال جلوترن و پاداششو میگیرن ولی من نه

----------


## mina_77

کی گفته بقیه حتما ۵ سال ازت کوچیکترن ؟
کی دیگه این رشته هارو تو ۱۸ سالگی قبول میشه
مردم یا سالها پشت کنکورن ، یا رفتن یه مدرک دیگه گرفتن و دوباره برگشتن
با این فکرا خودتو چرا عذاب میدی اخه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> کی گفته بقیه حتما ۵ سال ازت کوچیکترن ؟
> کی دیگه این رشته هارو تو ۱۸ سالگی قبول میشه
> مردم یا سالها پشت کنکورن ، یا رفتن یه مدرک دیگه گرفتن و دوباره برگشتن
> با این فکرا خودتو چرا عذاب میدی اخه


البته این حرف غلطه اکثر کسایی که رفتن(وتمام تک رقمی ها) پزشکی همون سال اول قبول شدن ولی اون درصد هم وجود داره

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام دوستان. من دانشجوی ترم 6 دامپزشکی آزاد هستم. میخوام امسال دوباره کنکور بدم و پزشکی قبول بشم. قبلا هم یه سال پیت کنکور بودم و ورودی بهمن هم هستم.یعنی تا همینجا 1/5 سال عقبم. 22 سالمه و وقتی بخوام وارد پزشکی بشم اگه قبول شم میشه 23 سالم.یعنی اگه واحدام تطبیق نخوره 5 سال عقبم از زندگی انگار هیچکار نکردم نه مدرکی دارم نه کاری بلدم نه درسی خوندم.هیچی عملا.راستش این خیلی عذابم میده. کسی که  5 یا 6 سال ازم کوچکتره با من وارد دانشگاه میشه.اون از عمرش درست استفاوه گرده و 5 سال جلوتر از منه.ولی من چی.نمیدونم چیکاز کنم. از طرفی میخوام مهاجرت کنم و وقتی این رشته تموم بشه تقریبا 30 سالمه که عمومیشو گرفتم واسه تخصص که بیشتر هم هست. تا حدود 30 سالگی باید وبال گردن خانواده باشم و ازشون پول بگیرم. هر کاری هم بکنم بقیه 5 سال جلوترن.لطفا کمکم کنید دوستان. دارم دیوانه میشم.انگیزم واسه زندگیو دارم از دست میدم.دیگران حتی تو کار خیر هم 5 سال جلوترن و پاداششو میگیرن ولی من نه


گذشته رو که نمیشه کاریش کرد ولی مراقب اینده باش اول مطمن باش که مرد قبول شدنش هستی بعد انصراف بده نه دوباره دوسال دیگه بیای همینی هم که داری از دست بدی

----------


## Zahra77

کلی تطبیق میخوره 
عمومی هات مخصوصا
بیویک و دو زبان تخصصی
بافت حتی 
 :Yahoo (4): خیلیم عقب نیسی

----------


## faezeh_r

این چه دیدگاهیه. 
دیدت رو عوض کن اول. با من عقبم بقیه جلوان نمیشه زندگی کرد که. هر کسی مسیر خودشو داره. ممکنه یه سریا خوش‌شانس‌تر بوده باشن و به لطف خیلی شرایط از همون اول افتادن تو مسیر درست و خب یه سریا هم نه. حالا اینو شما داری عیب می‌بینی؟ 
من خودم مشابه همین شرایط رو دارم و اصلا چندسالی که صرف دامپزشکی کردم رو بد نمی‌دونم. چون با خیلیا آشنا شدم و تجربه کسب کردم. الانم به خاطر این که تو شرایط غیر دلخواهم نموندم و واسه رسیدن به جایگاهی که دوست دارم تلاش می‌کنم از خودم ممنونم. اگر اطراف شما الان یا در آینده آدمی هست که شما رو عقب‌تر از بقیه می‌بینه اونه که طرز فکرش اشتباه‌س و وظیفه‌ی تو اهمیت ندادن و فاصله گرفتنه.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> کلی تطبیق میخوره 
> عمومی هات مخصوصا
> بیویک و دو زبان تخصصی
> بافت حتی 
> خیلیم عقب نیسی


حتی همون اندیشه اسلامی و متون اسلامیشم با هزارتا سلام صلوات تطبیق میدن. تخصصی که دیگه بماند.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> سلام دوستان. من دانشجوی ترم 6 دامپزشکی آزاد هستم. میخوام امسال دوباره کنکور بدم و پزشکی قبول بشم. قبلا هم یه سال پیت کنکور بودم و ورودی بهمن هم هستم.یعنی تا همینجا 1/5 سال عقبم. 22 سالمه و وقتی بخوام وارد پزشکی بشم اگه قبول شم میشه 23 سالم.یعنی اگه واحدام تطبیق نخوره 5 سال عقبم از زندگی انگار هیچکار نکردم نه مدرکی دارم نه کاری بلدم نه درسی خوندم.هیچی عملا.راستش این خیلی عذابم میده. کسی که  5 یا 6 سال ازم کوچکتره با من وارد دانشگاه میشه.اون از عمرش درست استفاوه گرده و 5 سال جلوتر از منه.ولی من چی.نمیدونم چیکاز کنم. از طرفی میخوام مهاجرت کنم و وقتی این رشته تموم بشه تقریبا 30 سالمه که عمومیشو گرفتم واسه تخصص که بیشتر هم هست. تا حدود 30 سالگی باید وبال گردن خانواده باشم و ازشون پول بگیرم. هر کاری هم بکنم بقیه 5 سال جلوترن.لطفا کمکم کنید دوستان. دارم دیوانه میشم.انگیزم واسه زندگیو دارم از دست میدم.دیگران حتی تو کار خیر هم 5 سال جلوترن و پاداششو میگیرن ولی من نه


هر جوری حساب کنی ۲۲ سالگی اصلا دیر نیست خداییش. اگر در این مورد خیلی حساسی میتونی دندون رو انتخاب کنی که زودتر تموم میشه و به درامد میرسی. درمورد پول تو جیبی گرفتن و این حرف ها هم خب میتونی همزمان با تحصیل کار کنی. قطعا در حدی پول در میاری که محتاج پول تو جیبی خانواده نباشی خیالت راحت. 
در ضمن دوست عزیز فقط یه نکته، اگر هدف اصلیت مهاجرته پزشکی اصلا گزینه ایده آلی نیستا.

----------


## telma_alen

اگه دانشگاه ازاد میخونی ،خب لازم نیست حتما انصراف بدی،درستو بخون کنکور بده اگه قبول شدی بعد انصراف بده اینجوری دامپزشکی هم از دست نمیدی

----------


## ahmadreza9001

عقب بودن مقطعی اهمیت چندانی نداره. وقتی در مقایس یک عمر بهش نگاه میکنیم هیچ الزامی نیست که شما از بقیه عقبتر باشی. یه عده از کسانی که 18 سالگی وارد پزشکی شدن اواخر راه میفهمن نمی‌تونن پزشک بشن و فقط مدرکو میگیرن تا تو یه حوزه‌ی دیگه شروع به فعالیت کنن. یه عده قید تخصص رو میزنن. یه عده نمیتونن تخصص قبول بشن چندسال به عنوان پزشک عمومی کار میکنن و بعد به تخصص میرسن. یه عده یه سری استعدادها و مهارت‌های اجتماعی رو ندارن و ممکنه خیلی طول بکشه تا بین مردم مقبولیت پیدا کنن و کارشون بگیره. یکی ممکنه تو یه سال به همین برسه. اگه تصمیمت *عاقلانه و درست و با تحقیق باشه*؛ بی‌نهایت فرصت برای جلو افتادن هست.

----------


## _POORYA_

*چرا میخوای با پزشکی مهاجرت کنی؟
هم زمان بره چون باید مدرکت معادل سازی بشه و احتمالا چندتا ازمون بدی و با احتمال کمتر حتی یکی دوسال دوره تکمیلی بری(بستگی به کشور داره البته)
و مهم تر مسئله هزینه است که خیلی هزینش بالاست و بورسیه نمیدن به پزشکی
حواست به اینا باشه*

----------


## mohammad12345

به خاطر علاقست راستش. واسه مهاجرت تاجایی که فهمیدم  اگر درست فهمیده باشم مهاجرت با دامپزشکی سخت تر از پزشکیه ولی چه میشه کرد

----------


## mohammad12345

> اگه دانشگاه ازاد میخونی ،خب لازم نیست حتما انصراف بدی،درستو بخون کنکور بده اگه قبول شدی بعد انصراف بده اینجوری دامپزشکی هم از دست نمیدی


آره ولی خب سوال اینه که آیا واحدی تطبیق میخوره ازم یا نه. و چیکار کنم حس میکنم 5 سال از عمرمو ریختم سطل  آشغال و درس هم که نخوندم تو دامپزشکی

----------


## mohammad12345

> هر جوری حساب کنی ۲۲ سالگی اصلا دیر نیست خداییش. اگر در این مورد خیلی حساسی میتونی دندون رو انتخاب کنی که زودتر تموم میشه و به درامد میرسی. درمورد پول تو جیبی گرفتن و این حرف ها هم خب میتونی همزمان با تحصیل کار کنی. قطعا در حدی پول در میاری که محتاج پول تو جیبی خانواده نباشی خیالت راحت. 
> در ضمن دوست عزیز فقط یه نکته، اگر هدف اصلیت مهاجرته پزشکی اصلا گزینه ایده آلی نیستا.


یعنی به نظرتون مهاجرت باهاش غیر ممکنه؟
من آخه اگر درست فهمیده باشم مهاجرت با دامپزشکی سخت تر از پزشکیه خب چه میشه کرد باید بخونم دیگه
راستش اصلا حس پیری میکنم. حس میکنم 5 سال از عمرمو ریختم دور. چون حتی تو دامپزشکی هم من درس نخوندم

----------


## mohammad12345

> این چه دیدگاهیه. 
> دیدت رو عوض کن اول. با من عقبم بقیه جلوان نمیشه زندگی کرد که. هر کسی مسیر خودشو داره. ممکنه یه سریا خوش‌شانس‌تر بوده باشن و به لطف خیلی شرایط از همون اول افتادن تو مسیر درست و خب یه سریا هم نه. حالا اینو شما داری عیب می‌بینی؟ 
> من خودم مشابه همین شرایط رو دارم و اصلا چندسالی که صرف دامپزشکی کردم رو بد نمی‌دونم. چون با خیلیا آشنا شدم و تجربه کسب کردم. الانم به خاطر این که تو شرایط غیر دلخواهم نموندم و واسه رسیدن به جایگاهی که دوست دارم تلاش می‌کنم از خودم ممنونم. اگر اطراف شما الان یا در آینده آدمی هست که شما رو عقب‌تر از بقیه می‌بینه اونه که طرز فکرش اشتباه‌س و وظیفه‌ی تو اهمیت ندادن و فاصله گرفتنه.


شما هم به پزشکی تغییر رشته دادین؟
چند ترم دامپزشکی خونده بودین بعد تغییر رشته دادین؟
کسی رو میشناسین شرایط منو داشته باشه و پزشکی قبول شده باشه؟

----------


## Aliva00

داشتم یه پادکست گوش میدادم
یه کنکوری داشت با دکتر هلاکویی صحبت می کرد.
میگفت من ۲۸ سالمه میخوام کنکور بدم و پزشکی بخونم ولی میترسم دیر شده باشه.
یه حرف قشنگی زد دکتر هلاکویی. گفت:من ده سال از عمرتو کم میکنم تو بشو ۱۸ساله و امسال کنکور بده.بعد تو وقتی توی (مثلا) ۸۰سالگی از دنیا رفتی من این ده سال رو بهت اضافه میکنم.مهم اینه که تو یک پزشک از دنیا رفتی و درحالی فوت کردی که به آرزوت رسیدی. من حرفی برای گفتن ندارم دیگه. فقط حواست باشه که وقتی از دنیا میری به آرزوهات رسیدی یا نه
حالا فعلا درست بخون تا قبول بشی بقیه چیزا مهم نیست فعلا

----------


## Frozen

اوکی ب فرض همونطور که شما میگی درسته
و عمرت هدر رفته ! (که کاملا حرف اشتباهیه میزنید )
خب بعدش چی؟ چون عمرتون 5 سال از نظر شخص خودتون هدر رفته
و یکی دیگه تو 18 سالگی قبول شده 
میخواید بیخیال چیزی که دوست دارید بشید؟
و مابقی عمرتون رو همینجوری بگذرونید؟
خب با فرضی ک شما فرمودین چاره چیه ؟
عاغا جمع کنید خداوکیلی این حرفا رو
بقول دکتر هلاکویی بیاید من این 5 سال از عمرتون رو کم میکنم
شما فکر کنید 18 سالتونه و دارید کنکور میدید
حالا موقعی ک دور از جون فوت کردید من اون 5 سال عمر رو بهتون اضافه میکنم !
بابا طرف داره تو 30 سالگی کنکور میده
طرف کلی پشت کنکور میمونه 
با این تفکر شما باشه نصف کنکوریا باید برن خودشونو بکشن ک  :Yahoo (4): 
منطقی تر فکر کنید...
با این فکرا زمانی ک رفته برنمیگرده و فقط پروسه طولانی تر میشه
زمان حالتون رو از دست میدید و بعدا میخواید پشیمونی همین روزا رو بخورید

----------


## telma_alen

[QUOTE=mohammad12345;1752985]آره ولی خب سوال اینه که آیا واحدی تطبیق میخوره ازم یا نه. و چیکار کنم حس میکنم 5 سال از عمرمو ریختم سطل  آشغال و درس هم که نخوندم 
قانونا باید تطبیق بخوره ولی دوستان گفتن شاید سخت باشه

----------


## Carolin

دوست عزیز من فکر میکنم شما اول باید قبول شید *بعد* بیاید در مورد طول تحصیل و عقب ماندگی صحبت کنیم / اینطوری مصداق بارز آش نخورده و دهن سوخته میشید

----------

